# This might be a stupid question but......



## Swizzle (Aug 17, 2010)

This might be a stupid question, but how long did it take you to make your fursona(I mean pick the animal, create the color scheme, and ect.)? It's been almost a month and I've chosen some animals (wolf, fox, coyote, raccoon, husky, and otter), but I can't decide which one to choose. Please tell me how long it took you to make a fursona 'cus I'm starting to feel discouraged. :c


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 17, 2010)

It didn't take me long. A day or two maybe.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

took me a few months to finally get the idea of how i wanted him to look and perfect it.

dont ever feel discouraged! 

just think about it.. whats your personality like..? what would you wear..? whats your favorite colors? stuff like that will help you out a bit.

trust me at first i didnt think id ever make one, but when i did i was so happy, trust me if i could make one, im positive you can too.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> took me a few months to finally get the idea of how i wanted him to look and perfect it.
> 
> dont ever feel discouraged!
> 
> ...


 
Oh thank you!!!  That made me feel better.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 17, 2010)

Coming up with my animal was easy. There was really no other choice for me. As for my colors and stuff... that took a little longer. I didn't know what I wanted.


----------



## Frosted Wolf-Dog (Aug 17, 2010)

It took me a day but, after a day i wanted to change it. I cant choose on a permanent look XD the one im sticking to now is a malamute but my fursona changes so it doest stay that form half of the time he's a (no rasist) black fox other is undead

****************************************************>.........................................................................................<****************************************************************************


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 17, 2010)

I always loved dragons, so that part was easy for me.

Just had it basic for a couple years till I changed the color to blue. Then a year after I added the small amount of fur parts.
Really hasn't changed since.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> Oh thank you!!!  That made me feel better.


 
no problem bro! and dont be afraid to use references for hard things either, and always keep in mind that practice always makes purrfect. :3


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> no problem bro! and dont be afraid to use references for hard things either, and always keep in mind that practice always makes purrfect. :3


 
your advice is so helpful. Gosh! People in this forum are nicer than most of the kids at my school


----------



## Don (Aug 17, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> your advice is so helpful. Gosh! People in this forum are nicer than most of the kids at my school


 
Now don't jump to conclusions just yet, you haven't been to the Den yet...

...Okay I kid. Most people in FAF are nice so long as you act normally, which you have been as far as I can tell.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> your advice is so helpful. Gosh! People in this forum are nicer than most of the kids at my school


 
ehh.... yeah most of them... my first week here i got raged at for mentioning a website.. lol just think before you write something =]


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2010)

Pick the animal: all of about 10 minutes.

Color schemes: what color scheme, it's a fucking raven.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 17, 2010)

I took a pencil and started drawing. No real species in mind.

When I was done, that was my fursona. /shrug

I went and redid her about a year back, but the basics stayed the same. All in all I've had Ticon as my fursona for about.... IDK 5 years? A long time, expecially for such a silly character.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I took a pencil and started drawing. No real species in mind.
> 
> When I was done, that was my fursona. /shrug
> 
> I went and redid her about a year back, but the basics stayed the same. All in all I've had Ticon as my fursona for about.... IDK 5 years? A long time, expecially for such a silly character.


 
yeah it took me a while too, and is that your character in your avatar?


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> ehh.... yeah most of them... my first week here i got raged at for mentioning a website.. lol just think before you write something =]


 
hmm... yea that might have been an over exaggeration 'cus last week I got mauled for bad grammar and a thread about something Japanese lol.
I sortof forgot about that.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> yeah it took me a while too, and is that your character in your avatar?



Svarkos? Nahhh. He's just a regular ol' character.
Ticon's the green and yellow thing all over my gallery and favorites. She has asswings. It's grand.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2010)

Shenzi: About a month to get the color scheme + mane I use now. Originally she was a rainbow hyena with a bit of a combover-mohawk. Yeah. Now she's a "normal" colored hyena with a fluffy black mane that runs all the way down her spine and somehow forms her tail as well. Voodoo magics.

Alex: Like, 30 minutes. Basically slapped some normal colors and markings on a ferret.

Altara: Although the character itself was easy to make, it took about 3-4 days to come up with personality, back story, name, etc.

Others: ask.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm pretty happy right now. I finally made a Fursona! I was just watching videos on Youtube, then all of a sudden I got the animal, the color scheme, and ect. in my head. I was like eureka! I rushed and got a piece of paper, a pencil, and some crayons. I think my fursona looks wicked cuul (I might make minor changes)! I'm glad that random idea came into my head so randomly (for now I have a fursona) ^w^


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I'm pretty happy right now. I finally made a Fursona! I was just watching videos on Youtube, then all of a sudden I got the animal, the color scheme, and ect. in my head. I was like eureka! I rushed and got a piece of paper, a pencil, and some crayons. I think my fursona looks wicked cuul (I might make minor changes)! I'm glad that random idea came into my head so randomly (for now I have a fursona) ^w^


 
So...what is it?


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 17, 2010)

Icky said:


> So...what is it?



a wolf that is blue and green, has yellow eyes, gray inside the ear, 5 random grey stripes, and a silver bandana worn on the neck.


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

Spoiler alert: It's a wolf :V

Anyway, it took me all of maybe 10 minutes after I decided "why not give this fandom a shot" to come up with a species and color. 
It took me all of 3 years to actually flesh him out.

Edit: Am I good or what, and that was a joke too.


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> a wolf that is blue and green, has yellow eyes, gray inside the ear, 5 random grey stripes, and a silver bandana worn on the neck.


 
So basically, you gave up and just went with the default wolf as a species?



Willow said:


> Edit: Am I good or what


Oh, like it was hard to guess.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> Spoiler alert: It's a wolf :V
> 
> Anyway, it took me all of maybe 10 minutes after I decided "why not give this fandom a shot" to come up with a species and color.
> It took me all of 3 years to actually flesh him out.
> ...


lol yea ur good.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 17, 2010)

> So basically, you gave up and just went with the default wolf as a species?


no, the idea popped into my head and i did it (if that make sense)


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> no


 
Seems like it to me.


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

You're a bird, your opinions don't matter. >:[


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> You're a bird, your opinions don't matter. >:[


 
I could say the same about wolves :3c


----------



## Xenke (Aug 17, 2010)

It changes a bit every few months...?

Honestly, don't over think it. You can change it later.

Besides, this is furry, your 'sona's gun get raped anyway.


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

Icky said:


> I could say the same about wolves :3c


 >:C

Well..you're black so there


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 17, 2010)

Icky said:


> Seems like it to me.



okay, I might (probably) need to make it more original.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 17, 2010)

Xenke said:


> It changes a bit every few months...?
> 
> Honestly, don't over think it. You can change it later.
> 
> Besides, this is furry, your 'sona's gun get raped anyway.



 .....*gulps*....raped?!?


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> >:C
> 
> Well..you're black so there


You're mostly black too.



Swizzle said:


> okay, I might (probably) need to make it more original.


psst


birds


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

Icky said:


> You're mostly black too.


 Well at least I don't have a cloaca 
/fake rage

Meh, birds are cool..


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> Well at least I don't have a cloaca
> /fake rage
> 
> Meh, birds are cool..


 
hell yes they cool


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> Well at least I don't have a cloaca


 Atleast I'm not a wolf OOooooooooo 

teehee


----------



## Taralack (Aug 18, 2010)

A couple of weeks at most, I don't really remember, it's been years.


----------



## Hellerskull (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't think too hard about my own fursona at all. 

I randomly draw on adobe photoshop cs3 and thought it was awesome character I ever drew. A while later, I decided it's my official fursona.


----------



## Tao (Aug 18, 2010)

2 days.


----------



## Icky (Aug 18, 2010)

Lammergeier said:


> Atleast I'm not a wolf OOooooooooo
> 
> teehee



Oh, nice one.

*hi5*


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 18, 2010)

Well i view the fursona an extension of who you are. Like a totem or a guardian spirit or in Golden Compass terms- a Daemon.
If you asked me what animal I'd be when i was 10, I'd say tiger, or a mouse, or a dog- but over the years as my intrests grew and developed I realized that a single animal didn't suit me anymore and the more research I did to find an animal- the more confused i got because I'd only have a couple traits of any one animal. But now as an adult i realized that maybe I was having such a difficult time deciding because my animal was changing. Thus decided I was a shape-shifter of some sort. That narrowed my possibilities quite a bit. Then i factored in my hobbies combined with my personality, relations to certain real animals, and some physical traits and eventually found the Tanuki, a Raccon Dog.
Fat jolly gullible lazy gluttonous and tricky.


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, to come up with Fahlo's basic design, it took like a day, since I already knew what I wanted. It was kind of like a burst of inspiration o3o 
That was like a year ago, maybe less. 
But I changed his colors, design, etc. alot during that time before I finally came up with something I was satisfied with. Its all a gradual thing; at least with me :3


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

not long at all   dragon was obvious for me but the color scheme has been the hard part   i just chose silver since im to lazy to start up adobe


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know if I want my fursona to be a wolf or not anymore. I'm getting confused about what I want.

p.s. I suck at making decisions, which makes choosing an animal hard.


----------



## Icky (Aug 18, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> I don't know if I want my fursona to be a wolf or not anymore. I'm getting confused about what I want.
> 
> p.s. I suck at making decisions, which makes choosing an animal hard.


.


Icky said:


> psst
> 
> 
> birds


----------



## Random User (Aug 18, 2010)

What I did was think of my personality, then looked for an animal that described me the best. Hyeena came up. Maybe took a few days.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 18, 2010)

@ Icky

Maybe a bird, but I cant draw birds for snap!


----------



## Machine (Aug 18, 2010)

Two minutes.


----------



## Icky (Aug 18, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> @ Icky
> 
> Maybe a bird, but I cant draw birds for snap!


 
oh come on it doesn't even matter

doooo itttttt


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Swizzle said:


> @ Icky
> 
> Maybe a bird, but I cant draw birds for snap!



Me neitherrrr DX And it sucks -flails-


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

Icky's just lonely.


----------



## Icky (Aug 18, 2010)

Jagged said:


> Me neitherrrr DX And it sucks -flails-


It's really not as hard as it seems.



Willow said:


> Icky's just lonely.


:c


----------



## Random User (Aug 18, 2010)

If you want to find a fursona you particularly like, it may help to write down your various traits, then read down the list and think of what animal the traits reminds you of the most. That's what I did. :3


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

Icky said:


> :c


 There there, it's okay.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was thinking to myself about it and this is what i came up with.

-I dont like cats, the bigger they are, the more i dont like them.
-Too many wolfs.
-I do love dogs (a lot) but eh, no.
-I dont care for flying, so as for birds, no.
-I like dragons but me a dragon i think not 
-I do like horses but i wanted something that stands out.
-Donkeys and Mules are lame, just saying.
-???
_A Zebra! They can hold there own against predators without looking mean or macho.
-I cant draw so i guess im still waiting/ Looking for artist.


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> _A Zebra! They can hold there own against predators without looking mean or macho.


 Zebras kill more people than sharks..just sayin'


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Icky said:


> It's really not as hard as it seems.


I seem to have a problem drawing feathers on wings correctly. xC  
That, and beaks.  Ohhh gawd. ;-;


----------



## Icky (Aug 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> There there, it's okay.


:cc



Chibinight13 said:


> -I dont care for flying, so as for birds, no.


whaaaaaaaaat




Jagged said:


> I seem to have a problem drawing feathers on wings correctly. xC
> That, and beaks.  Ohhh gawd. ;-;


 
All you have to do is understand how everything fits together and moves. It's not hard, just check out a few diagrams or something.

wait what was that last part supposed to mean huh


----------



## Jagged (Aug 18, 2010)

Icky said:


> All you have to do is understand how everything fits together and moves. It's not hard, just check out a few diagrams or something.
> 
> wait what was that last part supposed to mean huh


 
M'kay, I'll try that. Thankies. C:
Eh. I dunno anymore XD  -has a shortterm memory sometimes-
But I do seem to have trouble placing the beak in the right place of a bird's face D:


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 19, 2010)

Took me about a week. It was a tough choice between 35mm and medium format. Narrowed it down to 35mm because it's just more practical. Then I had to decide on the make, I went with Agfa of course (German Engineering is superior, sorry Russia).

Then it was between a folding and a fixed lens. Uhhh duh?! Folding! 

That's how I got my fursona.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 19, 2010)

i would be good drawing animals    not really good at drawing humans for some strange reason    i can draw the valve train in a car but i cant draw a human face to save my life


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

To be totally truthful my very first fursona took about a few weeks to create. That foxxy eventually got killed but the amount of back-story I had originally put into him was quite interesting.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 19, 2010)

never thought that much about background for my sona but something ton think about while at doctors tomorrow


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> :cc whaaaaaaaaat


Oops sorry. to each their own i guess...



Willow said:


> Zebras kill more people than sharks..just sayin'


You got i the water with a shark...Its gonna happen
You went and tried to mess with a zebra on its territory...Its gonna happen.
"Loins tigers and cougars are just big kitties" you are asking for death...Its gonna happen


----------



## Velystord (Aug 19, 2010)

poke something feral with a stick it might attack


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 19, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Took me about a week. It was a tough choice between 35mm and medium format. Narrowed it down to 35mm because it's just more practical. Then I had to decide on the make, I went with Agfa of course (German Engineering is superior, sorry Russia).
> 
> Then it was between a folding and a fixed lens. Uhhh duh?! Folding!
> 
> That's how I got my fursona.


 
Im sorry, but I don't really comprehend what you just said.


----------

